# Drehzahlsteuerung mittels SPS



## qwertz (30 November 2006)

Servus

ich bräuchte einen Drehzahlsteller, den ich an den Analogen Ausgang der SPS hängen kann (0-10V), und mir daraus 0-24 V macht (mit so max5 A, also nichts häftiges),...

noch besser wäre es wenn ich rechts/linkslauf damit auch realisieren könnte, ich selle mir das so vor das ich ihm -10 bis +10V gebe, und er mir dann -24 bis +24 V für den motor giebt, dann könnte ich mir die H-Brücke sparen, ihr wisst sicher wie ich das meine,...

ich habe schon in verschieden Katalogen, und im Internet gesucht ab nichts passendes gefunden :...(


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 November 2006)

Hallo,
was meinst Du denn zu einer Sitop Power Flexi ??? http://www.automation.siemens.com/sitop/ftp/pdf/powerflexi.pdf

Kann zwar keine Drehrichtungsänderung, aber sonst genau was Du suchst, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Dingern.


----------



## ge_org (1 Dezember 2006)

Halllo,

haben vor kurzem ein Gerät für einen Scheibenweischermotor von kaleja.com eingesetzt. Hat ganz gut funktioniert.

Georg


----------



## maxmax (1 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
schau dir mal:
http://www.dunkermotoren.de/default.asp?id=10&lang=1
an, die haben auch Motoren mit integrierter Treiberelektronik, sogar das max. Drehmoment ist über Analog Ausgang vorgebbar, auch Drehrichtungsänderung und Stop über 2 Leitungen (Motor BG65)


----------



## qwertz (1 Dezember 2006)

@maxmax da ich motor eigentlich schon (verbaut) habe scheidet diese möglichkeit aus, aber danke !

@ge_org kaleja hat genau das was ich gesucht habe, SUPER DANKE !!!


----------



## edison (1 Dezember 2006)

kaleja kannte ich bisher auch noch nicht.

Ich hätte maxonmotor.com vorgeschlagen


----------

